# text-indent



## dave_ (12. Juni 2001)

hi,

also ich schreib in mein css script .nav { text-indent:2pt }
dann sollte doch alles was ich mit class=nav bezeichne 2pt vom rand weggerückt sein, is aber bei meinem navigator, also das menue immer nur der oberste link, ich schrieb immer <a href=balbla class="nav>

was mach ich falsch ?


----------



## Bushman (12. Juni 2001)

Hoi!

Probiere es mal mit
a.nav:Link { text-indent:2pt; } 
a.nav:Hover { text-indent:2pt; } 
a.nav:Activate { text-indent:2pt; }
a.nav:Visited { text-indent:2pt; }

Ansonsten, hohl dir noch den IE und schau nach ob es da funzt, wenn ja, liegt es am Netscape! Dann hau hinter den <a href... befehl noch ein &nbsp; dann müsste es passen!

CYA


----------



## dave_ (12. Juni 2001)

danke, ich tests gleich, aber wie kommst du druaf das ich netscape bentze ?


----------



## Bushman (12. Juni 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von godwich _
> *...is aber bei meinem NAVIGATOR, also das menue immer nur der oberste link...*




Den Internet Navigator kenne ich noch nciht  Musste also der NetEscape Navigator sein


----------



## dave_ (13. Juni 2001)

hehe ok war schlecht ausgedrückt =)

ich meinte den navigator auf der page, also das menue, mit menuepunkten wie "links" "guestbook" usw..

hm nochmal zu text-indent

ich mach es jetzt mit tabellen, in meiner .css file steht hab ich bei

.navHead { text-indent:3pt; }

geschrieben, jetzt ist aber immer nur das oberste wort; satz eingerückt, nach nem link mache ich aber ne zeile drunder (keine neue tabellen zeile, einfach <br>) nen neuen link.

die zeile heisst halt <td class="navHead">

wieso ist das immer nur das oberste wort ?


----------



## dave_ (13. Juni 2001)

mh vereinfacht: ich möchte ne tabellen zeile machen, in der der komplette text ein wenig abstand zum rand hat !


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (13. Juni 2001)

das da?

td{padding-left:3px;}


----------



## dave_ (13. Juni 2001)

danke, nu gehts, ich hatte das schonmal ausprobiert, da hats mir meine seite, die ja aus ner tabelle besteht ein wenig verschoben, aber jetzt gehts, ka wieso =)


----------



## dave_ (13. Juni 2001)

ach ja, wofür ist das test-indent: ?


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (13. Juni 2001)

td{text-indent:15px;}

geht das nicht?
denke mal das hat die gleiche auswirkung.. ka


----------



## dave_ (13. Juni 2001)

mh doch, aber immer nur das oberste wort, ich hab ne tabellenzeile, und bei der ist immer nur das oberste wort 5px vom rand weg wenn ich text-indent:5x mache, mit padding verzieht sich alles ein bissch.


----------



## SyCHo (14. Juni 2001)

*text-indent vs. padding-left*

Hallo Leute,

nun, der Grund wieso text-indent:5px nicht funktioniert ist jener, dass text-indent über den ganzen Absatz funktioniert, was bedeutet, dass bei einem mehrzeiligen Textabschnitt nur die erste Zeile herangezogen wird. Beid padding-left funktionierts anders, genau wie bei cellpadding=5.

Um später Probleme innerhalb der ganzen Seite zu vermeiden, würde ich allerdings vorschlagen, dass ihr es mit einem Singlestyle (.td {}oder .weissnicht {}) versucht, damit ihr später bei Zellen, wo ihr eigentlich keinen Abstand zum Text braucht nicht in Teufelsküche kommt.

mfg, SyCHo


----------



## dave_ (14. Juni 2001)

und was is die klammer schreiben nach .td ?

left-padding: ? wird dann nicht die ganze seite verrückt, so wies jetzt der fall ist ?

wenn ich .td muss ich auch nich mehr class="td" machen oder ? 

*heutedanebniss*


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (14. Juni 2001)

danke sycho 

godwich: 
td{padding-left:3px;}
wird es auf alle tds zugewiesen, brauchst also kein class="td"

.irgendwas{padding-left:3px;}
damit kannst du selbst bestimmen, wo es angewendet werden soll.
z.b.
<span class="irgendwas">d ausldio jaösio ejraösodifjaweiovj adioaj ödfjaosdifj asdifj aldijf aöodifj aöodijf aödiojf adklsf<br>aisdfjaö difja odjf aosdjf aoisdj</span> 

glaub ich mal


----------



## dave_ (14. Juni 2001)

jo.. nur es darf halt nicht wieder alles verschoben werden, wies bis jetzt war..

argh seit ihr auch so krass müde ?


----------

